# Recommended cage for 3 male rats? On a low budget here :/



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a cage with multiple levels for my 3 males, Jack, Frank, and Henry. It's a good size for them now (7 weeks old), but I definitely want to upgrade in the near future. They grow so fast. What is a good size cage for 3 full grown male rats? I want to get a cage that they can live out their whole lives in. Size requirements wanted and if you have any specific cages you've used that you can recommend, please let me know. I'm also on a low budget here. I can't pay hundreds of dollars for a cage. Any way I can get an appropriate cage for my rats without breaking the bank? Thanks.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure if my cage could fit 3 males but it's an ok cage : http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-First-Exotics-Large/dp/B000TZ5BRI And heres a more expensive one http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Hendry...&qid=1386681126&sr=1-1&keywords=fiesty+ferret And I think mine is out of stock so here is a similar one: http://www.amazon.com/Kaytee-Habita...qid=1386681306&sr=1-6&keywords=rat+home+large And another: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Del...qid=1386681306&sr=1-2&keywords=rat+home+large


----------



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you. I'm actually planning on buying the Kaytee one


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Your welcome!  I hate the plastic shelves b/c it's harder to hang more things. They have to fit perfectly or hang from the top. Wire shelving is better for that.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Modify a dog crate or bird cage is a good option too. I honestly think that kaytee one might be a little squished for three grown rats.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

The Kaytee one is 30x18x**8.5**. Inches. The last link, the Super Pet one, is $5 more for 24x24x42. Now we're talking!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Fortunately larger rats don't necessarily need more room. Especially only three of them, and if they are all boys it's likely they'll slow down pretty good as they age. Mine, at 6 months, are already big ol' lazy bones and spend most of their time napping or foraging. 
I love my Feisty Ferret, but I think it's excessive for only 3 rats. Just one section of it comfortably fits 3! I think a rabbit/guinea pig cage or a dog crate with hardware cloth on it would do fine. Once they get a bit bigger, you should upgrade. At their size now, you're limited to cages with very narrow bar spacing (which is ideal for young rats and females) but in a month or two they will be big enough to go in a ferret cage with more generous bar spacing with no trouble. It opens up your options a lot.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

bazmonkey- the kaytee cage is actually 30 x 18 x 30... The size listed is the shipping dimensions. 

This is one of the two cages I have coming in the mail for my boys. One of the calculators said it would hold 4... I know they overcalculate, so I'm assuming 3 would be ok in that size.


----------



## littleames (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the Kaytee one with two males...I personally wouldn't add another myself and it's soooo tempting because the lady I got my boys from posts pictures sometimes and they are free (she is a rehabber). If I could go back, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a CN or something similar..even a ferret nation. Just my experience.

Oh and I think someone posted that petsmart has the double FN for $105..just thought I would let ya know! That is perfectly fine for grown males and it can always be wrapped with wire if you get new babies.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Keep in mind that you absolutely get what you pay for. A cheaper cage will cost you MORE money in the long run.

I personally suggest Martin's cages.


----------



## KLAley (Apr 15, 2013)

I would try searching craigslist for a used ferret nation. I know of a few right now for around 100.00. I would also would avoid the kaytee thats pretty small for 3 full grown males.


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

artgecko said:


> bazmonkey- the kaytee cage is actually 30 x 18 x 30... The size listed is the shipping dimensions.


Haha! Good catch, that makes a *lot*​ more sense. I remember when I was writing that looking at the picture thinking "I'd never think that was only 8" deep".


----------



## TheFuzzySphere (Nov 30, 2013)

Ratsaremylife - I don't like the plastic ramps either. I'd hate to think that my boys would slip :/

TexasRatties - I used a cage calculator...I don't know how accurate they are, but it said it would fit 3-4 if I remember correctly.

JBird - Thanks so much. I have heard that males get to be sluggish couch potatoes. My Frank is already getting squishy lol X___X

Artgecko - I used a cage calculator too 

Littleames - It's soooo tempting to add more. That's how we got Jack XD

Thanks everyone for your advice  It is greatly appreciated <3


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I also hate the shelves, they are hard to get in and out and hard to clean. I take out ramps entirely but they never slipped.


----------

